# A sort of squeaky noise when eating??



## Ailsa (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi this is my first hedgehog (and first post on the forum)
When Dave is eating, she (yeah a she named Dave) make a sort of squeaking noise, even when shes walked away from her dish she makes the noise for a few minutes after, and sort of chews but there's nothing in her mouth, I was wondering if this is normal? I was thinking maybe she was having trouble chewing the food.
Thank you for any help


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

If it's a sort of chirping/squeaking noise, it seems pretty normal (well, hedgehog "normal"). Norman does this when he's really happy and stuffing himself on chicken or meal worms.


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Nebular said:


> If it's a sort of chirping/squeaking noise, it seems pretty normal (well, hedgehog "normal"). Norman does this when he's really happy and stuffing himself on chicken or meal worms.


I agree. Thaddeus does the same thing.


----------



## Ailsa (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah that kind of noise, thank you for finding a good description of it! :lol: 
Im glad its normal, thanks for your help.


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

Sounds like Dave is one happy lady


----------



## Ailsa (Mar 24, 2012)

EinsteinsMama said:


> Sounds like Dave is one happy lady


 :lol: I still cant get used to the whole Dave being a female thing :lol: poor thing will end up with a complex!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

ALisa,

If it makes you feel any better I have a 25 year old turtle named Angus... I realized she was a she after about 6 years! HAHAH. AND ... my rescue hedgie Chloe was named Cole and referred to as Boy for the year she lived in her former home, I actually was to break the news to them that she was a she.


----------



## Ailsa (Mar 24, 2012)

zorropirate said:


> ALisa,
> 
> If it makes you feel any better I have a 25 year old turtle named Angus... I realized she was a she after about 6 years! HAHAH. AND ... my rescue hedgie Chloe was named Cole and referred to as Boy for the year she lived in her former home, I actually was to break the news to them that she was a she.


Im glad Im not alone! :lol:


----------



## Hana (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi there, I've been a bit worried about my hedgie, Tilly. She's making a noise after eating (for the last few days). She's done it before when she's been chewing something, usually green beans, which she loves. It's more of a squelchy chew noise though. Does this sound like your chirping noise? She's two, so she's done all sorts of strange things now that I'm used to! I was just worried something was stuck! Any advice much appreciated!


----------



## Chloethehedgie7 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hana said:


> Hi there, I've been a bit worried about my hedgie, Tilly. She's making a noise after eating (for the last few days). She's done it before when she's been chewing something, usually green beans, which she loves. It's more of a squelchy chew noise though. Does this sound like your chirping noise? She's two, so she's done all sorts of strange things now that I'm used to! I was just worried something was stuck! Any advice much appreciated!


 Does it sound loud? Or a painful squeak? I hope all is okay. I think you might want to make a new thread for this one? I don't know if it's okay to write on an old one.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

It's best to start a new thread just because not as many people respond to older threads and your question can get lost.

In your case, if she's two and you've never heard her do that before it may not be the same kind of squeaky noise. Did you recently change kibble or what she eating something new that she could have had trouble chewing/swallowing?

Is she sleeping when she does this? Some hedgies will suckle in their sleep - it's like a chewing/lip smacking sound.


----------

